# Cirrus so far



## bobden72 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi I have been working on a Cirrus this year and the progress is as the photos.  Completed the cylinder head a few days ago, very pleased with the out come.  Sorry about the pictures being 90 deg out.


----------



## cwelkie (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice work - and only in a year!  I've been poking away at mine for 3 times that long and have finally got to the point of thinking all the parts are made ... and then some additional detail pops up. (90% done - 90% to go)

It was satisfying to finish that head wasn't it?! (So much opportunity for something to go sideways.)

I see you ended up with the same gap between the front cover/bearing carrier and the back of the prop hub as I did.  Seems we both made it "to print".  I spent too much time trying to figure out where I went wrong to have such a large gap .

Enjoy the rest of the build.
Charlie


----------



## steammachine (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice, are castings available for this engine in the UK.?

Martin.


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 5, 2017)

Beautiful!! That's a great looking engine.

Pete


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 5, 2017)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## bobden72 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies and good comments, work still progressing making the head bolts now.  I got the castings from the USA a few years ago don't know if they are still available , defenatly not in the UK. I will keep progress reports coming.


----------



## bobden72 (Dec 14, 2017)

Its been a busy few weeks turning up the head bolts from the solid.  Made them to my measurements from the engine as no drawings.  The only thing different from the write up in SIC was the Allen key heads.  I have a load of 5mm grub screws in my box so I drilled and taped 5mm and screwed the grub screws in with high strength Loctite.  Worked a treat.


----------



## pjpickard (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice work. Are castings for this available anywhere?


----------



## camm-1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice work!!

I have the drawings and also want to know how to get the castings.
Ove


----------

